# Phone app to watch the Olympics!



## philamena (13 July 2012)

I shall mostly be downloading this and pretending to text a lot while supposed to be working during the Eventing! 

The BBC has launched a London 2012  Olympics app for Android and iOS smartphones. 
The app will provide up to 24 streams of live coverage, detailed schedule and results pages, and daily news stories. 
Alongside full live streaming, catch-up coverage and highlights, the app will offer facts, statistics and information for every athlete, country and sport. 
The user will also be able to access live daily text commentaries, news stories and a detailed schedule and results section covering every Olympics event. 
Extra functionality of the app allows stories to be saved for offline reading, ensuring the latest information is accessible even when mobile reception is unavailable. 
Full story here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18810308


----------



## finbarrk (13 July 2012)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Lami (13 July 2012)

Thats great! Thanks


----------



## hcm88 (14 July 2012)

Thanks for the info! The cheapskate in me hopes its free!


----------



## thumperbos (14 July 2012)

Ahhh it's only for new iPhone 4. Is there any apps for the older version?


----------



## TBB (15 July 2012)

Off topic, I'm afraid but did you realise that Hickstead is free to watch on Sky next weekend? It doesn't mention Hickstead particularly but all sky sports channels are available free next weekend. (It must be to give people a taste of what they are missing by not having sky sports) I don't have sky sports, and haven't seen Hickstead since the BBC gave up on it, so I'm looking forward to seeing it live. Pity it wasn't the Derby meeting.


----------



## LottieBrown (17 July 2012)

Thank you! Even less work will be done in the office than usual!


----------



## kiritiger (19 July 2012)

Thanks, this is really useful!


----------



## rajeshkanjani (23 July 2012)

Hi..

Here is the another Olympics London App which includes schedule for players, teams and timings.

Please download the app from https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.yudiz.olympics and share your reviews.

Thanks,

Rajesh


----------

